# Hives



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

My daughter broke out in hives a few months back, she has been to the Doc a couple of times and done several blood tests. so far nothing positive. She is on zyrtec, and singular, with no break through, this evening she is covered. It is most likely something she has eaten, question is what is causing the hives, and how to make her more comfortable when she has this nasty breakthrough. She is prepping an oatmeal bath right now, hoping for relief. The doc told us to change her laundry soap, bath soap, etc... We use homemade soap, and use mild soap in the laundry. 

Any ideas?


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

There are other causes which are not so obvious. I break out in hives when I get cold, and from strenuous physical activity (yes, I'm allergic to cold weather and work  ). 

I take an antihistimine to keep it under control, and it works fine as long as I take it every day.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

Internal:

2 tsp Bragg Apple Cider Vinegar and 1/4 teaspoon baking soda in 16 oz of water (with raw honey if preferred) ... also add 2,000 mg of L-Lysine twice a day.


External: 

ACV applied topically to hives for soothing relief

Colloidal Silver

Coconut Oil (cold-pressed, unrefined, virgin) ... will absorb quickly into skin

Almond Oil, Lavendar Oil, and Tea Tree Oil mixture to dab onto highly inflamed spots for relief.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

You might want to check to see if she is gluten-intolerant.

Does she have asthma? Has she taken Singulair before? And how old is she?


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

No Asthma, she is 11, she has been on singulair about 4 months. She has always been very healthy. We have some ACV, and the soap we make has coconut oil.

I think gluten is one the test we are waiting results on.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

If she were my little girl, I'd drop the Singulair. 

In fact, with my own daughter six years ago, I DID drop Singulair. 

Interesting enough, two of the potential side effects with that medication are hives and rashes ... plus weight gain (which we can personally attest to.)

If your girl is able to swallow pills I'd really recommend incorporating L-Lysine in with her diet ... and use the ACV and CO topically for discomfort.

I'm curious about the result of that gluten intolerance test.


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

She can take pills. I will let you know about the gluten, we go back on tuesday I think. The anti hystamines have been working fine till yesterday. Her diet was a mess yesterday, we just graze on junk food all day on Christmas.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

Yes, please do, and thank you. Bless her heart.

I'd be more concerned about the WHY she is breaking out into painful hives ... and less concerned about the HOW to mask/suppress/treat the symptoms. 

(If that makes sense.)

Symptoms are our bodies way of letting us know something is wrong ... and too often we treat the symptoms without finding out what caused them in the first place.

I'd rather find out, and conquer, the WHY and be done with it ... than to have her on an ongoing schedule of HOW to best suppress her symptoms (for who knows how long.)

The hives are an external sign of "something" wrong internally. If we can figure out the WHY, then the HOW will naturally fall into place.

If it is a gluten intolerance, then a change in diet will take care of the WHY and HOW.

If it is not gluten intolerance, and bloodwork doesn't reveal an exact cause, then the ACV and L-Lysine should help jump start her body's natural defense mechanisms to, hopefully, heal itself from the inside out.

I wish her well ... keep us updated ... and I will look into more possible solutions.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Do you use a wood stove? Did it get cool/cold where you are in September? What was going on in September? Has your basement flooded? Any new plants in the h0use? New furnituer?

Mon


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

We don't burn wood in the house, it is propane, and we didn't start that till November. She broke out with out any thing really different going on. Her doc had her on a couple of anti-histamine's at first, then added a prednisone series. We all hated the steroid especially her. That did nothing, last time we went in to see a specialist, he too wants to find the cause. I don't like meds at all, and she doesn't either, and we really don't want to mask another problem. 

The hives don't cause her any pain, just some discomfort, and itching. 

She goes into the allegorist on Monday, we are praying that he has some info. Boo is a trooper and a strong kid, she just wants an answer.


----------



## Old Swampgirl (Sep 28, 2008)

What is ACV?


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

Apple Cider Vinegar


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

Blood results negative for everything except dust mites. The doc said he doubts that is causing the hives. Will have to watch her diet closser and keep the ACV on hand.


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

my wife broke out with hives in june ,, just out of the blue , would clear up for a day or so then come back worse then ever ,,oct her throat started closing up , hard time breathing ,,, she went to a Homeopathic type doc ,( he does ,Electro-Dermal Screening (EDS). ) about 25 mins ,and he told her " tomatoes "" and all the night shade veges (tomatoes , potatoes , sweet potatoes , egg plant , all the peppers ( sweet and hot ) and a few spices ..) she has eaten tomatoes all her life ( 60 years ) but no more :nono::nono::stars:. now to remember to watch for night shade things in all her foods ... we are haveing a lot of fun with this ,, I'm allergic to dairy ,, now her with the night shade ,,, fun , every meal .. :kissy::kissy: to bad we cann't live on love .


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

how is your daughter doing ? does she still have hives ?? please update us on how she is doing .. when the wife breaks out ,, I tell every one that shes almost a beekeeper .. she has hives but no bees


----------



## mudslinger (Aug 18, 2002)

I break out in Hives when I'm stressed out. Sometimes I don't ''feel'' like I'm stressed, but yet I know that's the causes for my hives. Usually, I see it in hindsight.


----------

